

Ask HN: how many unique visitors have HN and TechCrunch a day? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>Do you know maybe how many unique visitors have HN and TechCrunch a day?
======
charlesism
A better question would be "What's a good tool to get web traffic estimates?"

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/news.ycombinator.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/news.ycombinator.com)

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/techcrunch.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/techcrunch.com)

